# Doves over decoys



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

What can you tell me about shooting doves over decoys... loads, choke, techniques, etc.?

Thanks.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

find an area where doves are trading or coming into, water hole, sunflower patches, stands of trees. and then try and find an old dead tree to throw some decoys into, a dead russian olive will always work! but you can also get creative near a food source by just throwing up a mojo dove or you can make your own fence line, just get some cheap wire and a couple 4 foot long poles and make an artificial fence line and attach some dove decoys to it. I like to jump shoot doves, just not a very big flyway where we hunt but I have found some stands of trees that have been fun when the doves are headed back to the roost. as far as choke, I'd just go with modified, you might have some close shots but also some 30-40 yard crossing shots. But whatever 7 1/2 or 8 shot trap or skeet loads that are on sale will be fine. doves aren't very tough, if one pellet hits them, they are going to flutter on down.


----------



## utahshovlerhunter (Aug 8, 2013)

just get a mojo dove and some decoys yuo build a artifical fence on a tree itworks great on dove


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

For those that are interested, this works for collared doves also. Only problem, is finding them in places you can shoot them.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you mix decoy types with good results, e.g. mourning dove, collared dove, and feral pigeon decoys, or is it better not to mix the types?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I have alot of ECDs in my yard,so I took 4 mourning dove decoys and painted a black strip on the top of their neck and put them on a wire on my deck.Had to take them down because of all the dove @@@@ on my deck:mrgreen:


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> I have alot of ECDs in my yard,so I took 4 mourning dove decoys and painted a black strip on the top of their neck and put them on a wire on my deck.Had to take them down because of all the dove @@@@ on my deck:mrgreen:


All we ever used was mourning dove decoys for collared doves, did not even paint a stripe, they work great. And years ago we had mourning doves come into decoys we made to look like rock doves(domestic pigeons). There used to be a lot of them around, they were good eating.


----------

